# Red Dutch



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The red Dutch here are slowly but surely creeping towards show quality! These are the latest babies:




























And their agouti Dutch brother:










This is a buck from the previous generation:


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

The are beautiful


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They really are very attractive,I love them.


----------



## wee white mice (Jan 30, 2015)

Those are gorgeous, I love the first photo


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

These are so cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This thread is an oldie and a goodie! 

Check out SarahY's newer posts on her dutch meeces.

All meeces are cute. Sarah's persistence has created some awesome results.


----------

